# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Nizoral Shampoo
Weet iemand waar ik Nizoral Shampoo 1% ketonazol kan kopen? 

Dit moet je gebruiken samen met propecia om de hoofdhuid gezond te houden.

Reacties zijn welkom!

----------

Ik krijg `m op recept via de huisarts!

----------

kan je het ook bij de drogist of apotheek halen zonder recept

----------


## linda

mijn man heeft nizoral jaren via de huisarts gebruikt maar is sinds kort overgeschakeld naar Head and Shoulders MENTOL
blijkt hetzelfde resultaat te hebben 
groeten
Lin

----------

